# our 2 grain bread



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

this in done by machine but can be done by hand when necessary,
3 cups home ground hard white wheat
2 cups home ground oats(just roughly ground like groats)
12 ounces of hot water(it will be cooled enough by the time the yeast is added)
4tsp vital gluten
2tsp yeast
a shot glass full of olive oil or veg oil.
we just put everything in a mixer with dough hook and let it mix,knead for about 15 min, by then you'll know if you need more flour to toughten it up or more water to loosen it up, It's best if a little wet.
let it rise in a warm place til doubled, sometime 4 hrs.
after risen, we put it back in the mixer and let it knead for another 15 min.
put it in the pans and let it rise again, bake 1hr at 350.
not to heavy but better than eating a snowball when hungry, we use our own honey and or apple butter on it.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Do you know if it would it come out the same with Hard Red instead of White wheat?


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Fine looking breads. What are you using for your grind?


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

Not to steal the thread but to anwser the question yes it will come out if you use hard red we have done both white and red and both have worked just fine. good job on the bread. We have even added dough enhancer to ours and boy did it rise.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

MrSfstk8d said:


> Fine looking breads. What are you using for your grind?


I think hard red wheat will just make the bread a little darker
country kitchen that i motorized


----------

